# setting up tivo to sell



## pmalve (Jul 13, 2012)

i have a XL4 premiere I want to sell with the lifetime subscription, do I reset tivo to original and delete every thing on it like a phone or will the buyer lose the lifetime info if i do that?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Lifetime is on your account/service number that the Tivo is linked to. Just run cleR & delete everything.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

If you Clear and Delete everything then you will delete the THX calibration video and will have no way to get it back. I recently sold one of my Elites and have a second one up for sale. I just did a clear and delete that cleared all of the suggestions and season passes. And made sure all the streaming services were unlinked from my accounts. Then I also deleted most of the shows in the "My Shows" list. But I mainly wanted to make sure that THX video stayed on the box.


----------



## epereira (Sep 12, 2013)

Does Clear and Delete also clear the login data (for Netflix for example)?


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 3, 2002)

epereira said:


> Does Clear and Delete also clear the login data (for Netflix for example)?


Good Question.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

epereira said:


> Does Clear and Delete also clear the login data (for Netflix for example)?


You can clear the netflix info separately on the TiVo.


----------

